# Mysterious Fungus Killing Snakes



## imalizardbro (Aug 10, 2015)

Thought some people would be interested in this article.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-08-09-10-43-54


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah another reason why the border peeps in this country are so red hot about foot wear that may have been worn in those affected areas.  .....................Ron


----------

